
9 Out of 10 People Are Willing to Earn Less Money to Do More-Meaningful Work - jackbravo
https://hbr.org/2018/11/9-out-of-10-people-are-willing-to-earn-less-money-to-do-more-meaningful-work
======
adverbly
Is it just me or does it seem like this article is trying to teach an
organization how to make work appear more meaningful, even though it is the
same work and probably not actually any more meaningful, and therefore get
away with paying workers less for meaningless work?️

~~~
creep
Not only that, I didn't really see a concrete suggestion of meaning, in the
sense that the article only articulates what activity marginally increases
some baseline level of meaning.

I don't expect an article like this to actually define meaning, of course, but
some anecdotes of what "meaning" actually is to some sample of the working
population would have been more helpful than throwing around a bunch of
hesitantly low-risk workplace suggestions.

------
user68858788
So that's why it's hard finding meaningful work - all you more qualified
people are looking at the same jobs!

